# Bike on Louisville Craigslist



## JimK (Jun 26, 2011)

Saw this on Craigslist and thought someone might want it. I have nothing to do with it. I just ran accros it.

JimK

http://louisville.craigslist.org/bik/2463422657.html


----------

